# 2004 Frontier 4cyl



## noddaz (Apr 4, 2004)

Is there a turbo kit available for a 2004 Frontier 4 cyl?
If so, where...?
Scott


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.google.com
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?


----------



## BlaTooSleepy (Apr 17, 2004)

oh damn


----------

